# Any Williwaw 2 owners out there?



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Hey just wonder about the basic equipment and set up you run. Oar length, dry box size ect. Thinking about making a change. 

Thanks,

-Zack


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

I just sold mine (18+ years old). Great boat, but it was getting some pinholes after 10 years as a commercial boat and me learning to row in it, so I upgraded to a newer boat. I'd have gotten another one, but couldn't find one at the same low price I paid for an Aire 156R.

You could probably get away with 9.5' oars if you have them, but if you're buying new, go 10'.

Drybox size? :lol: The biggest one you can find. :lol:
(get the one that meets your own camping needs, or you'll end up being the gear boat--same with coolers).


----------



## boatdziner (Jul 7, 2005)

I have an oversized Williwaw 1.5. It was a manufacturing blem in that it is 3" wider than the standard model. That puts it closer to the Williwaw 2 in width. I use 9.5' oars in my boat. I don't currently have a drybox because the right size is hard to come by. I am probably going to get a custom one made at some point in the game. I have about 43" inside to inside in the boat. 

Dan


----------



## lll100 (May 11, 2011)

Got a Mistral last year, a stretched willy2. Went with a Caimbridge Salmon River Frame. An all Idaho made setup. Went with a 15" x 44" dry box to sit on and used a 46" x 18" drop bag in front with a camp table to cover. Built a alum floor for the cockpit to hold ammo cans. Threw a Pacific River bag in the back with a piece of ethafoam in bottom, Really like the side bags. Also bought the caimbridge motor mount which works great on the maravia. 10' oars.


----------



## Wavester (Jul 2, 2010)

Zack, The first thing to do is decide on a frame that will to a large extent determine oar legnth, drybox size, cooler etc. For instance having a frame with double rails and diamond plating (recommended) will more then likely require at least 10' oars due to the width. Some of this is personal taste. That boat is a gear hauler so a 4 bay Colorado style frame with double rails and diamond plate walkways would be a good way to maximize your gear hauling ability. Throw an "everthing bag" on the back for convenience.

Once you decide on the frame a good formula to get you in the ballpark for Oar size is *Formula:* Distance between the Oar Locks X 3 - 6", Divided by 2, Divide by 12 to get feet. You have some great frame makers out of Denver...AAA and DRE that make great custom frames.




Sleepless said:


> Hey just wonder about the basic equipment and set up you run. Oar length, dry box size ect. Thinking about making a change.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> -Zack


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I have a Willi 2 outfitter stretch versioin which adds 10 inches of length. 

Large table and drop bag in front. 
large box in next. 
captains boxes in the row compartment. 
seat box angled slightly forward and a bit higher than large box.
drop frame with either a 105 or 150qt cooler. 
open rear end for fishing front and back. 
Cy Wort frame
10 foot oars with six inch blades. 

Love it. A lot. 

I put bags to either side of my passengers and usually either side of the cooler in back - again to leave the back compartment open. In Dagger










Bare frame and boxes heading to Marsh Creek. 










Another view of the bare frame setup. This frame is good but it doesn't drop down. If you start at one pressure and get it tight and the tubes then get cold the frame can wander. I am used to rowing all kinds of messed up so I don't pay much attention to it. I have been know to row with bent oars and stuff too and I try to ignore that too. I have gotten better at keeping the frame straps tight though. 










Maybe this helps, maybe not. I didn't really want to work anyway. Much more fun to look through my river photos.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Do it! You know you want a Maravia! I might be into buying that Drybox of yours if it doesn't fit in your new boat.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Pro Leisure said:


> Do it! You know you want a Maravia! I might be into buying that Drybox of yours if it doesn't fit in your new boat.


You just get your ass back in April!


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Carvedog,
"Maybe this helps, maybe not. I didn't really want to work anyway. Much more fun to look through my river photos."

Haha love it and yes it does.


----------



## Sleepless (Sep 8, 2011)

Oh, what is the distance between tubes? Anyone know off the top of their head?


----------



## lll100 (May 11, 2011)

46" between the tubes. She's got a nice wide beam.


----------



## tripple (Nov 4, 2010)

*Here's another look*

Gingers a good girl, got her outfitted real purdy

Salmon frame (which has the down rails that keep a tight fit) 
2 large dry boxes (can get you the specifics but I think they are 46" and don't do the black foam on top, get the closed cell stuff)
125 qt cooler
2 captains boxes 
beaver board that holds 4 rockets and a 20 lb propane
10 ft oars (wouldn't go smaller but we all have our own preferences)

Got a wider NRS kitchen table prior to the set up and was really happy that the 48 by 24 fit perfectly over the captains boxes and in the rowing cockpit. Works great to create a flat sleeping platform but it usually is in the kitchen at night so I just take the rear beaver board and cover the spot. Personal bills bags go up front and get loaded last (or whenever the kayakers get their act together.) She is a real gear hauler and always has room for more people and gear.


----------



## Roddy (Sep 8, 2011)

I have a Willi 2, sweet boat for sure. I use a https://www.cascadeoutfitters.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=product.display&Product_ID=68&framein= recretec frame with dry boxes that latch into the frame. I think the two boxes are 44"x20 or 22". With the dryboxes and cooler, it is a pretty clean set up, but the oarlocks are aft of center on the frame. In the rower compartment, I usually have a day cooler on one side, then 2 water jugs or 2 rocket boxes (groovers) on the other side. In the back, i usually throw gear on the floor, then cover the duffle pile with a mesh cover. The mesh cover has d-rings to secure it. I use 10' oars. The Bimini is the next addition. Have fun outfitting your boat!


----------

